# and now for something slightly less exciting



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

Got a letter from the tax man today. They think I have a second job, because Maccy Ds have obviously not told them i no longer work for them. And now, I am being taxed way too much. My tax code is wrong and the letter said in big bold letters - WE KNOW YOU HAVE ANOTHER JOB

What do I dooooooooooooo? I dont think the tax office is open today


----------



## aymes (Oct 17, 2009)

You do need to speak to them. From my experience they are really not as scary as you think. Did you get your p45 from the old job? If not that's what you really need to get hold if. Don't panic, even if you're on the wrong tax code you will get it back'


----------



## Copepod (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't panic - they're not expecting you to do anything on a weekend, which is not counted as a working day. You speak to them (the office that sent you the letter, not any old tax office) when they open on Monday - always best to leave it until an hour after openning, I reckon, to miss the rush of people responding to letters that arrived on a Saturday. Record who your speak to (name and office phone number), what you say and what they say to you. With the threatened postal strikes, worth checking if a faxed copy of your P45 confirming the end of your McD employment and copy of your current employment payslips to confirm where you are working and paying tax now. If you write or fax antyhing, keep a copy and if you post, get a certificate of posting, free from a Post Office when yo uhand over the envelope.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont have a P45. Maccys are refusing to send it to me and I'm refusing to have anything more to do with them  I know my tax code though. Surely maccys should have informed the tax people that I'm no longer working for them?

I'm going down for 9am on monday morning before work. Hopefully get this sorted out.


----------



## katie (Oct 17, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> i dont have a P45. Maccys are refusing to send it to me and I'm refusing to have anything more to do with them  I know my tax code though. Surely maccys should have informed the tax people that I'm no longer working for them?
> 
> I'm going down for 9am on monday morning before work. Hopefully get this sorted out.



why are they refusing to send it??

they have to by law.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

katie said:


> why are they refusing to send it??
> 
> they have to by law.



because they're a*******s, seriously. They don't do anything by law. Maybe if I ask the tax people nicely, they'll talk to them for me. Oh monday will be fun. My old maccys from years ago refused to send it to me too...

This real life lark is a bit of a pain in the backside...


----------



## MCH (Oct 17, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> Got a letter from the tax man today. They think I have a second job, because Maccy Ds have obviously not told them i no longer work for them. And now, I am being taxed way too much. My tax code is wrong and the letter said in big bold letters - WE KNOW YOU HAVE ANOTHER JOB
> 
> What do I dooooooooooooo? I dont think the tax office is open today




First of all DON'T PANIC".

I have recently had a similar problem, and had to write to them (the person I spoke to on the phone gave me all the details and told me exactly what to put in the letter) first. They then sent some forms which I completed and sent back. They then sent another form which I also returned and then I was refunded all the extra tax I had paid (with a little interest thrown in ).

Good luck though I don't think you will need it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

MCH said:


> First of all DON'T PANIC".
> 
> I have recently had a similar problem, and had to write to them (the person I spoke to on the phone gave me all the details and told me exactly what to put in the letter) first. They then sent some forms which I completed and sent back. They then sent another form which I also returned and then I was refunded all the extra tax I had paid (with a little interest thrown in ).
> 
> Good luck though I don't think you will need it.



Thank you! They got my tax code right for my first big pay a couple of weeks ago, but this weeks one was different. I had no idea what it means but the numbers went from 667 or something to 443 

I'm definitely going to go see them, cuz they think im working 2 jobs and im not...will they give meback my proper tax code? I'm worried they think I was trying to pull the wool over their eyes because of the old jobs mistake...but I'm not 

I know the tax people are usually pretty hopeful. I hope it won't take too long on monday


----------



## katie (Oct 17, 2009)

isnt it KFC who choose the tax code on your payslip? i guess they havent seen your P45 and the tax people have been on their back first so have changed your code to emergency tax?!

no matter what happens you will get your money back so as others said, dont worry about it x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

katie said:


> isnt it KFC who choose the tax code on your payslip? i guess they havent seen your P45 and the tax people have been on their back first so have changed your code to emergency tax?!
> 
> no matter what happens you will get your money back so as others said, dont worry about it x



I did have the tax code BR (Emergency Tax), but sent off a P46 as I dont have a P45. Then i got the 667L one or something which is what it should be, but then this week it changed again to 443T, which apparently means there are items which need reviewing...hence why im going to see them on monday


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 18, 2009)

If you phone the tax office watch out for their 0845 numbers. Look at http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php and search for a non-0845 number.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2009)

Hope you manage to get hold of the tax office and get it sorted out. Also chase McDonalds for your P45.

When I changed jobs I was taxed for a while like I had two jobs, but the tax office people were sympathetic, and I had to keep chasing WH Smith for my P 45 u ntil the legal side of where I work now threatened them. Once I'd handed my P45 into the right people I got a nice tax refund.


----------

